# Death guard Sketch



## slaine69

something I whipped up while I was watching T.V tonight, forgot to put the death guard symbol on it though......bugger!


----------



## AM.

Great job, lovely face expresion.


----------



## TerranRaida

needs more dead loyalists


----------



## Chocobuncle

Dont you mean more cow bells

Dude it looks kool though nice


----------



## Svartmetall

Excellent! Have some rep, good sir, from another _aficionado_ of Grandfather Nurgle's finest k:


----------



## wombat_tree

Holy mother of god....:shok:


----------



## primeministersinsiter

His face reminds me of a melting ninja turtle.


----------



## DrinCalhar

Even in black and white your work is amazing.


----------



## Midge913

I couldn't agree with DrinCalhar more. Excellent sketch.


----------



## Doelago

Thats a sketch? Heck, thats at least ten times better than what I could pull of in a day, and you call it a "sketch"...


----------

